# Sirius deals



## Jay Arras (Nov 22, 2002)

Has anyone updated their Sirius subscription lately? Mine's coming up for renewal at the end of November and they've informed me that they want $175 for what I paid about $90 last year.

I know there's games you can play with them. Anyone want to share their stories?


----------



## gpburdell (Sep 23, 2012)

In before the "Sirius is a rip off" and "I use [insert trendy Internet streaming service]" posts...

I'm not aware of current deals, but would recommend checking the usual deal sites like slickdeals.net, fatwallet.com, retailmenot.com and others. A quick google search suggests you ought to be able to get closer to $80 or so per year for what you want. I landed in that area a few months ago when I last re-upped.

Call and talk to them. Be prepared to cancel the service and see what they'll offer to recover. If they still don't play ball, be prepared to cancel/expire and try out life without Sirius for a month and see if you get any "please come back!" promo emails or letters (make sure they have valid addresses)


----------

